# fascia iliaca block



## Heinzjulie (Mar 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the appropriate code is when a anesthesiologist places a fascia iliaca block for post op pain control for a total hip arthroplasty?

Thank you.


----------



## rkmcoder (Mar 26, 2010)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?p=62854

Click on the link above for a previous forum discussion on this question.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

